# T4`s or equivalent



## Rick L (27 Feb 2013)

Hi everyone.

I just need a little info and I can't seem to find what I am after on the net.
My son is a former member of 36 CER Reserves in Halifax and has since gone to uni.
He didn't leave a change of address and I assume his T4 has gone out and come back !!!!!
Can anyone direct me to where we would start our search to get a reissue? Phone # or address 
Would be fantastic.

Thanks much
Rick l


----------



## GAP (27 Feb 2013)

About mid March, you can go to CCRA and they will have and give you a copy of all T4s for you. Getting it for your son, you might be out of luck....call them.


----------



## agc (27 Feb 2013)

I'd first call the unit and see if they have it there.  If he's still a member of the unit they can probably order it for him.  If he's already been released from the Primary Reserve, try calling the Released Personnel Pay Office at 1-800-773-7705.


----------



## ballz (27 Feb 2013)

Not sure how this affects the PRes but we've had it passed down in O-group by the Coy Clerk that we have to go on our EMAA accounts and print our T4s this year... they are not available until tomorrow (28 Feb) which is pretty terrible timing considering RRSPs have to be dealt with by 1 Mar.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 Feb 2013)

EMAA says that T4s were mailed this year, as well as available online. Except no one I know has one in their mailbox yet. Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (27 Feb 2013)

Pay statements from CCPS said 'avail 28 Feb on EMAA'.  For 'most CF members'.


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2013)

ballz said:
			
		

> Not sure how this affects the PRes but we've had it passed down in O-group by the Coy Clerk that we have to go on our EMAA accounts and print our T4s this year... they are not available until tomorrow (28 Feb) which is pretty terrible timing considering RRSPs have to be dealt with by 1 Mar.



Your last pay statement of 2012 has almost all the information your T4 will have.  No need to wait for the T4 to make RRSP decisions.


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (27 Feb 2013)

T4's are on EMMA tomorrow.


----------



## ballz (27 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Your last pay statement of 2012 has almost all the information your T4 will have.  No need to wait for the T4 to make RRSP decisions.



Cheers to that, but I have none to make so it doesn't affect me, just echoing one of the concerns that's been voiced by a lot of people.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Your last pay statement of 2012 has almost all the information your T4 will have.  No need to wait for the T4 to make RRSP decisions.



That works but it does not give the information for BOX 52 pension adjustment.........


----------



## dapaterson (27 Feb 2013)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> That works but it does not give the information for BOX 52 pension adjustment.........



Pension adjustment has nothing to do with your 2012 RRSP limit; it impacts your 2013 RRSP limit.  For the 2012 limit, look at your prior year's notice of assessment.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Pension adjustment has nothing to do with your 2012 RRSP limit; it impacts your 2013 RRSP limit.  For the 2012 limit, look at your prior year's notice of assessment.



Roger that I meant it more for those that want to file their taxes....


----------



## kratz (27 Feb 2013)

[quote author=ballz]
*Not sure how this affects the PRes *   but we've had it passed down in O-group by the Coy Clerk that we have to go on our EMAA accounts and print our T4s this year... they are not available until tomorrow (28 Feb) which is pretty terrible timing considering RRSPs have to be dealt with by 1 Mar.[/quote]

My RPSR pay statement arrived via email today, as always.
At the bottom in the Message Area  it states:



> Effective 28 Feb 2013, most CF members will be able to retrieve and print their 2012 T4/Relevé 1 slip from EMAA.



So tomorrow we will see how it looks / works.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2013)

kratz said:
			
		

> So tomorrow we will see how it looks / works.



Just logged into EMAA, the file is there but when I try to open it, it says "This file is damaged and could not be repaired."

I tried saving it, but got the same results.


----------



## ballz (28 Feb 2013)

PMedMoe said:
			
		

> Just logged into EMAA, the file is there but when I try to open it, it says "This file is damaged and could not be repaired."
> 
> I tried saving it, but got the same results.



Same.


----------



## PuckChaser (28 Feb 2013)

They have until the end of the day to fix it, or my next call is to CRA to file a complaint. This is what happens when you leave it to the last legal day T4s have to be out.

What a stupid system. Last year I was able to complete my taxes before I deployed in mid-Feb, because DND did what every other employer does and mails them out properly and early.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Feb 2013)

What everyone else just said.
I sent a note via EMAA to the HRIC, and informed my unit's adjutant.


----------



## donaldk (28 Feb 2013)

This is what I fired off to HRIC after doing a quick forensics on the PDF file EMAA tosses out.

Problem:
The new EMAA feature rolled out today called, "My Income Statement" (for generating svc mbr T4s), has a broken PDF generation and gives out a currupted PDF file. The PDF files contents have this in HTML at the bottom which may help you in debugging:

Microsoft VBScript runtime error '800a01fb' 

An exception occurred: 'Doc.SaveHttp' 

/emaa/includes/GetMPST4.asp, line 432 


Looks like they didn't test their code out before roll out


----------



## Disenchantedsailor (28 Feb 2013)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> They have until the end of the day to fix it, or my next call is to CRA to file a complaint. This is what happens when you leave it to the last legal day T4s have to be out.
> 
> What a stupid system. Last year I was able to complete my taxes before I deployed in mid-Feb, because DND did what every other employer does and mails them out properly and early.



I highly recommend you re-visit the rules.  They have until midnight to postmark T4's, not deliver them.


----------



## ArmyRick (28 Feb 2013)

It seems as though the dreaded Good Idea Fairy within DND struck again on this one. Old fashion mailing of T4s would still work, like civilian employers do.


----------



## dapaterson (28 Feb 2013)

Not the good idea fairy.  DND is still mailing T4s / Releve 1s to CF members.  This provides another option, and, if fully adopted, will save the tens (hundreds?) of thousands of dollars it costs to print, put in envelopes, and mail the T4s to CF members.


----------



## agc (28 Feb 2013)

I was getting an error this morning, but it just generated my T4 properly a few minutes ago.  You folks who were having trouble may want to try again now.


----------



## PMedMoe (28 Feb 2013)

Yes, worked for me too.   :nod:


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Not the good idea fairy.  DND is still mailing T4s / Releve 1s to CF members.  This provides another option, and, if fully adopted, will save the tens (hundreds?) of thousands of dollars it costs to print, put in envelopes, and mail the T4s to CF members.



So?  Will the option of filing and printing at home now become a Tax Deduction?


----------



## Sig_Des (28 Feb 2013)

Mine was good to go right off the bat


----------



## dapaterson (28 Feb 2013)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> So?  Will the option of filing and printing at home now become a Tax Deduction?



Why do you need to print it out?  Copy the data from the T4 (electronic) to your tax return (electronic) and save a copy of the T4.


----------



## vonGarvin (28 Feb 2013)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Why do you need to print it out?  Copy the data from the T4 (electronic) to your tax return (electronic) and save a copy of the T4.


You'll need to print it out, in order to save a copy of it.  (Yes, I get it, an e-copy can be saved by computer, but....)

Anyway, this only transfers the responsibility to print off the T4 to many units/orderly rooms.  Not everyone has access to the DWAN on a regular basis.

But, anything to get "leading change" on their PER....

Anyway, EMAA now seems to be working.


----------



## agc (28 Feb 2013)

I suppose if they eliminate the paper copies, they could probably save close to 100k annually in printing, envelopes and postage.  I wonder how much it cost to add that feature to EMAA.  Not sure why it's being sent both ways though.  Maybe a last minute decision, or just shaking things out for next year.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Feb 2013)

Some day we won't have to file.  All our taxes will be paid at source.  Even those working under the table will likely be nabbed or those paying them will have been already.  

A Flat Tax of ten percent on everything would likely be more that what is hauled in now with the various levels of taxation depending on income, type of services rendered, type of purchases made,  etc.

Aren't we already a Socialist State?


----------



## kratz (1 Mar 2013)

In today's message traffic:



> CANFORGEN 035/12 CMP 017/13
> 
> SUBJ: NEW ELECTRONIC OPTION FOR T4/R1 TAX SLIPS
> 1. FOR THE 2012 TAXATION YEAR ALL PERSONNEL HAVE BEEN MAILED THEIR
> ...


----------



## Eye In The Sky (1 Mar 2013)

Pulled my T4 off EMAA...checked the mailbox when I got home and my paper T4 was there.


----------

